# What age do they stop hunting?



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

My 2 Cats are 10 now, and with Summer coming up (Which Is when they bring the Animals In) my mum and I are dreading another morning up blood on the kitchen floor and a dead or sometimes half-dead Mouse, Bird, Frog and sometimes Rat somewhere.

My mum say's as they are 10 they should start to slow down soon and not have the reflexe's to hunt properly, I don't think thats true so I'm asking you guys.

Thanks


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi oh that must be really horrible for you im quite lucky my cat she doesnt hunt or if she does she never brings anything back. And i really dont no when they stop hunting sorry but im sure somebody else on here will be able to help you


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

My Granny to the vet " I am worried about my cat as she doesn't seem to go after mice as much as she used to."

Vet to my Granny "How old did you say she was?"

My Granny "18 or so" (said cat made it to 21, although without many mice in her latter years)

Family legend circa 1975 or so, you may have a few years to go...


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

My first cat jade was still hunting at 21 years old although she never had any ailments associated with old age and just died in her sleep at 23 with no illness or joint problems, she was a super-cat!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter's cat is coming up to 15 and he still hunts. Perhaps he has slowed down a little but he still brings her presents - he left a mouse in my son's shoe once when he was staying with her 
You can stop the early morning gifts by not allowing your cat to be out at night.


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> My daughter's cat is coming up to 15 and he still hunts. Perhaps he has slowed down a little but he still brings her presents - he left a mouse in my son's shoe once when he was staying with her
> You can stop the early morning gifts by not allowing your cat to be out at night.


Cats are Night creatures, so that's not really an option, our Cat's have always had free will to go In and out when they please so we won't change that.
It's not a massive issue It's more my Mum as she cleans It up lol.

And Gem, 21 years old and still hunting!!
Wow lol.


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea she was a crazy girl brought us back a few seagulls in her younger years but mainly mice and an assortment of headless birds towards the end. She would sit for 20 minutes chatting and chrirping away to her victims before she finished them off (sick witch) lol x


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hunting is a problem for us too; I wouldn't mind so much if she brought them in dead, but a mouse and a bird, both very much alive, kicking and flying in the space of an hour is something that we can't handle on a daily basis. She stays in at night as we can't keep being late for work because "the cat brought something in". I think my boss puts that in the same category as the dog ate my homework!!! 
She has a bell on her collar but that does nothing!


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

My 11yrs, 13yrs and 15yrs are all still hunting though they can't compete with the 2yrs old. My 16yr old has stopped hunting but then she's gotten lazy and rarely leaves the house.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

My Nans cat stopped hunting mice at around 18, but she still "hunted" a bit of rolled up tin foil until she passed away aged 23


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

My last cat definitely reduced his hunting at around about 11 or 12, he slowed down and he had to have a lot of teeth out. He did still sometimes bring stuff home though, except without teeth, it was usually pretty much unharmed by the experience, which then involved either trying to usher a terrified bird out of the house or catch a mouse that did not want to be re-captured......nightmare


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I seem to have been misinformed about Cats.
To my understanding they got old and febel around 12, but your guy's Cats are all still keen killers at old age lol.


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

I've only had the current furball for just over a year now & loves her hunting during the summer/autumn months. 

Loves to take in live field mice, just to play with them. But I've managed to get them back outside, before she does any killing of them. And already on double figures with the presents. So I've got a good few years to go then


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cats are almost 12 and my Male left a Bird half alive In the kitchen last night, My Mom took It to the Vet :


----------

